# The Musical Instrument / Musician / Music Gear Thread



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Hi everyone

I haven't seen a thread like this on here yet, but I know there are quite a few people that play. I don't play out so much anymore (the scene for cover bands has really dried up and it's just not worth trying to chase it down these days as there's no money either) ... but I do a fair bit of recording these days in my home studio setup, and I will admit, I'm a bit (well a lot) of a gear slut!

Let's use this thread to post pics of our gear, talk about it and generally be musical geeks. Anyone in?


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

I'll start with a pic of my newly setup (but still quite messy) keyboard workstation. I recently picked up a Roland MKB-1000 88 key (weighted) midi controller. I've wanted one of these since they came out in the early 80's but never had the budget ... they were very expensive new and you don't see a lot of them sell used. Found one for a decent price on kijiji a few weeks ago and pulled the trigger on it. It plays wonderfully (I, on the other hand do not, I'm a hack!) and it's very heavy (125lbs without the stand). Was fun getting it into my basement, but was worth the effort (and certainly easier than trying to do that with a real piano!)

I'm totally enjoying it, it's one of the nicest, if not the nicest feeling weighted key piano style controller's I've ever played.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Hey, I'm in.

I don't have the keyboarding skills you have but I make do with a small Edirol MIDI controller keyboard. It's somewhere between a toy and a useful device but it's not a pro device by any means. But it's real fun. In the end I usually push notes around with a mouse as I find it quicker and more precise. I try to build in some organic feel by occasionally doing my own keyboarding and deliberately pushing things (in Logic) just ever-so-slightly off-time.

I have a good fast new iMac, Logic 8, GuitarRig 3 and a boatload of stringed instruments - mostly electric and acoustic guitars but also a couple of basses, a ukelele and a bunch of hand percussion. I use a lot of riddim loops to keep things chugging along but beyond that I am doing more and more with my own hands - less canned that way and definitely more rewarding.

I regard myself as a bonafide musician but I'm not a pro and in a live situation I'd probably choke out of sheer nerves. I'm self-taught and tend to slowly find my way through music by instinct. That said, because I've been playing guitar for three decades now I have a facility with the neck and keep finding new ways to skin the proverbial cat. What's up next? More alternate tuning experiments, more singing my own material (taking a break from all the instrumental stuff I've cooked up over the years), more acoustic stringed instruments. One day I hope to have a much better studio/music lab. I've been making do with an Apex 460 mic for vocals and the acoustic guitars and my monitors are KRK Rokit 5's. I'd like to score Logic 9 (or 10, should it ever arrive) and a subwoofer to complement the KRKs. Also looking to downsize the weed-like guitar collection and trade up to a smaller group of finer instruments. Seems I have become a huuuuge fan of Godins... can't get enough of those guitars.

I'm also collaborating more with people over the net in recent years. Much fun to be had there. Wish I could compose all year round but when I'm a worker-bee there's no time to do anything but riff on an unplugged electric at night, just to keep my fingers in fighting trim (the guitars like to be played, too).

Don't have much in the way of pics of 'the studio,' such as it is... just endless amounts of obsessive guitar shots. I don't imagine it's interesting to non-musicians.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

I was hoping you'd jump in on this thread too Max ... post some of those guitar pics! This thread isn't just about studios or whatever, and it's certainly not limited to pros or anyone for that matter, it's all about the joy of making music whether it be a couple of chords on guitar or plinking around with garageband.

I think you give me too much credit with my keyboard playing Max ... I'm just starting to learn things in a more proper sort of manner (if you can call it that, I found a "crash course piano for guitar players" type website that has some useful info!) I can plunk out a couple of songs (really simple ones) and can formulate a bunch of chords. Realtime ... not so hot but I can learn things if I take the time and practice, or at least I can learn my own version of very simplified things  When I do record keyboards I do the same as you, once the midi is in I quantize, fix notes, slide things around, etc  I'm just more inspired to spend more time playing realtime with this new controller!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Here's another recent acquisition to get some of the pics rolling ... an early 90's Tokai tele copy. Not the super sought after early 80's ones, but made in Japan and very good quality. It plays awesome! Another kijiji find.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Beautiful butterscotch tele. I love it. What a classic look. Congratulations! Back when I was studying at Guelph, I used to come back to Toronto on the odd weekend to jam with an old pal who played keys and sang. His brother was an accomplised guitar player and he'd leave his early 80s cream Tokai Strat there, which is what I'd pick up and play. Phenomenal player. Wish I had one, believe me. I strayed into Tele territory once but I ended up selling it. Still looking for the one to speak to me.










So OK, a guitar picture. This one's my first electric guitar and remains my sentimental favourite. A 1971 Guild S-100, which I picked up at a pawnshop downtown when it was a decade old and when I was 21. It's just a wonderfully sentimental thing to me but it also plays like the dickens and has fantastic pickups. I had it punked up a few years ago so it's far from its original gloss black self, but it's just so cool to still have this baby around. I put it through hell back in my garage band days but this one guitar carried me through for many, many years before I was to eventually get into home recording and all the gear I've bought since.

Any other musos out there? Come on, don't be shy!


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Well, I don't play anything other than air-guitar and air-drums and air-flute, but I can and do sing.

I wanted to learn how to play the mouth-organ, so I went out and bought two (quite expensive) harmonicas - one a Blues harp and the other a standard one that does the entire spectrum of notes. And then, I never played them - they are lying in their cases for the last three years.

I do go and sing Karaoke in the local bars occasionally though.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Cool ax Max, looks like it could tell a few stories


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

I've played forever, but never professionally. I have two guitars, both acoustic and both old.

1975 el Degas Hummingbird copy
1992 Norman Studio 68

I traded in a Fender Mustang for the el Degas. I was getting married and knew that I was going to be living in apartments for awhile. This guitar has been through all my kids and it still survives. It does not have a great deal of volume, but it has a great action for an acoustic and I still love playing it. I just treated it to a new set of machine heads.

I bought the Norman for my 40th birthday. It is a lovely guitar. Spruce top and solid rosewood back and sides. It just rings. The action is a little higher than the el Degas though and I have really small hands.

I play from time to time. I wrote myself a little database for songs and it is kind of neat to just sit in front of the laptop and play. I don't have to go back through three of four different books.

I'll try to take some pictures.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Some of those old El Degas acoustics are awesome (so are the electrics). The only thing you have to watch out for is the bridge starting to come up/pull up the top.

Growing up we had an El Degas copy of a Hummingbird 12 string that I played for a long time. Sadly it ended up getting broken at one point during a move (an accident, someone literally snapped the neck off of it) 

Lots of that early Japanese made stuff, which was thought of as cheap copies at the time, are better than the brand name counterparts! I've got a few older japanese instruments and they all play and sound fantastic.


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

*Some Links for interesting guitars*

I missed out on an el Degas Hummingbird 12 string. It showed up on the local Kijiji for $60.00. I had not been watching and it had been there awhile. I sent off an email, but never had an answer.

I did have a Kent 12 string. It was a gorgeous guitar, but it was a hand buster. The neck started to bend so I cut it down to a 6 string and lowered the action. Even that wasn't enough. It finally gave up the ghost.

Here are some links to interesting guitar sites:

This is Mario Proulx's site back up where I used to live. He makes really high end acoustics for the bluegrass crowd in Nashville. If you dig down a bit there is a series of pages showing a fairly complete build of both a guitar and two mandolins.

Welcome to Proulx Guitars & Mandolins!

Here is William Cumpiano's site. He and Jonathan Natelson wrote the classic "Guitar Making Tradition and Technology", which is one of the bibles for hand making guitars. there are some interesting guitars there. There are also some pictures of a lute restoration.

William Cumpiano, guitarmaker

Here is a link to Liutaio Mottola's site. He is building some experimental guitars and basses. Scroll down to the section Some Stringed Instruments and Plans. there are some interesting instruments in there complete with plans.

Liutaio Mottola Lutherie Information Website

The final two are Michael Dunn Art Guitars and Shelly Park Gypsy Jazz guitars. These are both Canadian Luthiers building Selmer-Maccaferri style Gypsy jazz guitars. These are really neat guitars originally built by Selmer in Europe. These were the first guitars with a cutaway. They were also Europe's answer to the American arch top guitar which was far too expensive.

You will see two basic models, one with a D hole and one with a small oval sound hole. The D hole was normally used for rhythm and the oval hole was used for lead. They used very light steel and silk strings.

Michael Dunn Art Guitars: Canadian hand-builder of unique jazz guitars and other acoustic instruments
Shelley D. Park :: Gypsy Jazz Guitar Luthier in the Style of Selmer Maccaferri

If you want to hear what they sound like, hear are some videos for Van Django, a Gypsy Jazz ensemble out of B.C. they are playing with the D hole as lead and the oval hole as rhythm.

VAN DJANGO | Gypsy Jazz inspired by Reinhardt & Grapelli


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Normans are great guitars. My brother in law in Montreal has an old early 70s Norman dreadnought that rings like a bell. It's tone is gorgeous. Very sweet and pure. A pleasure to play, too. I always look forward to strumming it.

I have a Larrivee dreadnought I bought as a gift to myself when I turned 40. It's like a cannon. Very loud and a big bottom end. To balance that out I have a nice Washburn Festival Series from the 90s... lighter, less projection, more delicate, but very sweet. I have pix of both, but on my work Mac. Here's a shot of my white Washburn. Thank you, Craigslist.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I suppose I should chime in! =)

I do most of my production in Logic and with that I use mostly Native Instruments Massive for creating my synth tracks. Although, I'm partial to the ES2 in logic as well. =) For studio monitors, I'm using KRK Rokit 8 G2's. I just spent a lot of money on DJ gear, so buying my FirePod is going to have to wait! 

DJing, I use Traktor Pro 2, 2 Native Instruments Kontrol X1's and an Allen & Heath Xone 2D. :heybaby:

I have ready access to a couple of studio's though, if I do need to record some live tracks as I'm also a drummer and dabble with bass. Though, creating EDM doesn't really require that too often! 

Here's a pic of my DJ gear. =)


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

well, I have some recording stuff, nothing ground breaking, a pair of near fields, an m-audio fast track ultra, and various guitars, a TD 10 roland kit.

But live, I have lot of drums, a few ludwigs, this is my current fav, a 1971 white marine pearl 22/13/16 I have a '48 wfl 26" swapped in, this pic was them used in a video shoot (note the t sirt in the hats to shut em up).

and second pic, the 1965 gold sparkle ludwigs I was using to record with in this one.

I consider these serious vintage gear I'll never ever, part with. the white marine pearls have been all over US/canada, best sound ing drums I've ever played. I have a bunch of snares, the one in the oic is the classic ludwig lm402



edit, oops the pics were too big, resized one will do the other later.


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

*On Normans and family*



Max said:


> Normans are great guitars. My brother in law in Montreal has an old early 70s Norman dreadnought that rings like a bell. It's tone is gorgeous. Very sweet and pure. A pleasure to play, too. I always look forward to strumming it.


Normans are one of the less well known of the Godin family of guitars. From what I can see Norman, Seagull and Simon & Patrick all give really good value for quality. All made in Canada in Quebec.

I'm playing a Norman. Both my sons picked out Seagulls and my daughter in BC picked out a Simon & Patrick. I found it interesting that they all picked Godin varieties, especially my daughter who picked on her own. I went digging to find out the differences. The Seagulls have the widest necks, great for larger hands, which both boys have. The Normans are in the middle. Simon & Patrick is the narrowest neck. So their choices made sense.

My youngest picked out a Seagull Maritime Solid Wood Series with solid rosewood sides and back. I am not that big a fan of low gloss finish, but this guitar is really light and rings like a bell right through the whole spectrum and has a really nice action. It is about double the volume of my old el Degas without even trying. It is a dreadnought size but has brilliant trebles. Playing riffs on it is a joy.


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

*Norman Story*

I bought the ST 68 in 1992. I was up north at the time. There were lots of bluegrass players buying Martins and Gibsons, Martins especially. Norman was pretty much unknown.

I showed my neighbour down the street my shiny new guitar. He asked if I had had it made and who the heck was Norman. So I told him, "Yes, I found a really eccentric luthier. He gave me a great deal on a hand made guitar, but one of his eccentricities was he gave every guitar a name and I had to live with it. He called this one Norman". 

I was able to hold a straight face for about an hour.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

groovetube said:


> edit, oops the pics were too big, resized one will do the other later.


Beautiful drums. Can't wait for the other pic. My acoustic kit is totally frankensteined (and was just taken down and put into store room for my studio re-arrange), it's pretty funny actually, but they sound great and never leave the studio so what can you do hehe. It consists of Obelisk 22" Kick, 12" tom and 16" floor (all maple, keller shells), 10" 10 ply birch (think it's a Maxim?), 8" DW Pacific. A few snares but my fav's are the 5x14 80's yamaha recording custom (maple), and a Yamaha FBR (fiberglass) 6x14" snare -- talk about the big boomy 70's sound. I'm also waiting on (2 years and counting) a custom steam bent 13"x5" maple snare that I don't have in my possession yet, but have a few friends with them and they are stellar. No pics of it, but it's nothing worth looking at. Lots of decent cymbals tho


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I actually found, a 48 white marine pearl slingerland radio king, it'd match my wfl 26 perfectly. boy, that would something to show up at a gig with 2 '48 26" BDs, I'd have to find a 16 to place in the middle of them  (and 16 clear octobans and smile menacingly at the band so they wonder when I'm going to use them...)

Snares, I'll have to do a little photoshoot for them. The 3 I use most, I have an early 80s, tama 6.5" maple, with the rosewood inlay. Rare drum, but fantastic dry bite. Of course the 402, and one I literally put about 250k of travelling on, an 8" tama artstar birds eye maple, I bought it at L&m in 86, it's a limited edition it has a super thin shell, and I've had standing offers on it. But at some point, the airlines dropped their carry on allowable size and now it doesn't fit. So I refuse to put that into baggage.

Yamaha recording customs are a great series, I bought a kit in black in 86, and those poor drums were abused hard on the road, but sound awesome. It seems almost everyone is using keller shells. One snare I regret sellin, but the band hated me using it because it was mind bendingly loud, was the 6.5 ludwig hand hammered brass. That was the loudest drum I ever heard.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

LOL yep those ludwig's can be obnoxiously loud ... every single mic on the stage will pick them up. That and some of those little brass piccolo's! I just gave an old Ludwig chrome/ludalloy 5.5x14" to a buddy a few months back -- well it was kind of a trade. He gave me the yamaha recording custom years ago and wouldn't take any money for it and told me that he'd like a decent metal snare at some point so it was a fair trade  My recording custom is a one trick pony, it only has one sound and you have to crank the hell out of the head .. it just doesn't sound good any other way, but when it's done like that it sounds awesome.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Here's one of my current fav guitars ... another kijiji find. Very rare, japanese made (Matsumoku factory) and was sold only to the Canadian market. The company was called Phoenix and was founded by Larry DiMarzio. Scuttlebutt is that when the "law suit" happened with the Japanese copy makers and they couldn't use the direct knock-off headstocks anymore Larry bought up the stock of whatever they had left for parts and had these lines built (which is why he sold them only to the Canadian market). From what I can tell there's not many of these around at all. This one plays like butter and is nicer than most of the real Gibson 335's I've ever played. The pickups are not stellar (old DiMarzio's of course), but I have a pair of 59's that I have to get installed into it -- it's a royal pain with hollow bodies, lots of fishing wires around which is why I haven't done it myself!


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Beautiful ruby red guitar! I have no hollowbodies myself. Wouldn't mind one of those one day.

I do have three Matsumoku-era guitars, however - two Aria Pro IIs and one Vantage - one from 1980, the other two 1981. Built like tanks. Here's the coolest of the three. Sort of a cross between an SG and a Strat, but with way more electronics going on. Set neck, Fender scale, fixed bridge, and those distinctive, trademark Matsumoku wood combos - walnut, maple, sycamore.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

That's a pretty awesome looking guitar, and it does really have that 80's thing going on with all those switches and knobs! I have to take some better shots of some of my instruments, everything I've posted here so far is with no added light and an iPhone LOL. A very interesting combination ... Strat + SG + set neck.


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

mguertin said:


> I'll start with a pic of my newly setup (but still quite messy) keyboard workstation. I recently picked up a Roland MKB-1000 88 key (weighted) midi controller. ....
> I'm totally enjoying it, it's one of the nicest, if not the nicest feeling weighted key piano style controller's I've ever played.


Maybe you can supply some pointers that I can pass on to my wife. She plays the guitar and has a collection of 6 or 7, with a couple of G-Dec amps. Her computer is a 2 year old iMac. She would like to add a keyboard to her repertoire, and all I have retained of what she said is that it should be an 88 key one.

She plans to start looking at the local Long & Macquade outlet this week. We are hoping she can find something for under $ 1K. I am currently putting up an outbuilding for her use as a music studio.

Can you suggest what she might focus on when looking at keyboards?


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

*My Pearls...*

I instrument of choice has always been the drums, although I started off playing piano (oh those Conservatory drills and tedious recitals). I must say that I am a better drummer BECAUSE of the piano. It were the keys that honed my listening skills. Currently, I am learning to play the bass and continue to produce my electronic music:

http://sparklearning.org/EBK

My kits I play on include:

Pearl Jazz/Fusion kit
8,10,12, 14 toms
20 kick
14" snare and 14" piccolo snare

Tama Rockstar
10, 12, 13, 14, 16 toms
22 kick
14" snare

I have a couple of Roto Toms I use to add flavour to my Pearl kit and have a collection of cymbals I use with both kits. My favourite cymbal has got to be this trashy 12" crash that started it's life as a cymbal for some junior kit from Sears or something...actually, I think it was a hi-hat!!! Man...this thing sounds awesome on recordings when I jam latin-style or laying down some serious electro-funk. My most expensive piece is a 22" ride that I had custom made by Sabian. Sent it back three times to get it hammered and machined just right. Smallish bell and fabulous overtones. 

The Pearl kit is a Target series that I've upgraded using Pearl's Optimount Suspension system. Target is an entry level all solid wood kit, but wow...does it tune well. The Optimounts truly make the kit sing. Pics soon.


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

groovetube said:


> But live, I have lot of drums, a few ludwigs, this is my current fav, a 1971 white marine pearl 22/13/16 I have a '48 wfl 26" swapped in, this pic was them used in a video shoot (note the t sirt in the hats to shut em up).


Beautiful drums. I have a set of early '80s chrome Ludwigs, which, these days is approaching vintage. They're *way* too loud to play in my house, so, unfortunately they're just gathering dust in the basement. I'm coming around to the idea of selling them, but I have no idea what they're worth these days. Would love to replace them with something smaller and quieter.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Dr T said:


> Maybe you can supply some pointers that I can pass on to my wife. She plays the guitar and has a collection of 6 or 7, with a couple of G-Dec amps. Her computer is a 2 year old iMac. She would like to add a keyboard to her repertoire, and all I have retained of what she said is that it should be an 88 key one.
> 
> She plans to start looking at the local Long & Macquade outlet this week. We are hoping she can find something for under $ 1K. I am currently putting up an outbuilding for her use as a music studio.
> 
> Can you suggest what she might focus on when looking at keyboards?


I'm no expert in this field, but in the research I did (and in my past experience) avoid M-audio -- I've personally had horror stories with their support and have read some other crazy ones regarding their midi controllers specifically. Other than that there should be a few choices in that price range and she'll probably know what she's looking for specifically once she plays a few. It really depends on what kind of feel she's looking for and what type of stuff she would want to do with it (i.e. just piano or a wide range of synth stuff, etc). If it's a weighted 88 key keyboard then a dedicated piano type one with Midi out and an external synth module would be my best advice. The "all-in-one" type's are generally not awesome playing pianos.


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

Well, not much of a player here, but for gear....
Fender Super Strat 2004 (7way switching and such) Crimson REd Transparent , gold hardware
Washburn D42S solid spruce top, 2001
Gretsch 5120 Electromatic 2009
Gretsch 5135 Corvette 2011
Fender Showmaster Transparent Black Cherry (recent purchase of a discontinued model, thanks to 12th Fret)2010
Vox Valvetronix amp with VoxWah pedal


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

rondini said:


> Well, not much of a player here, but for gear....
> Fender Super Strat 2004 (7way switching and such) Crimson REd Transparent , gold hardware
> Washburn D42S solid spruce top, 2001
> Gretsch 5120 Electromatic 2009
> ...


Sounds like some nice gear! We need pics


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

---


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Here's my 1998 Geddy Lee signature Fender Jazz Bass, made in Japan. 



















Really love this bass and the way if looks at feels. Neck is quite thin, which I love the feel of for playing, but it does need frequent adjustment. 










Speaking of which, if anyone is within driving distance of Kitchener, I know an excellent guitar shop that just opened a few weeks ago. It's run by a great guy, who is guitarist for a very prominent and successful Canadian band. He started a vintage guitar shop in Toronto about 12 years ago that is still running and also started a very popular shop in Chicago about 20 years ago. 

Turn-around time is absolutely awesome and guy is master at guitar repair / adjustment. Also has regular amp repairman in. 

There's a huge buzz about the new shop, but he doesn't want to grow too fast. If you're interested, send me a PM.  

I also have a M-Audio 49e and a pretty decent Kawai upright piano.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Love those Geddy Lee signature models, I almost picked one up myself but instead ended up with a Lakland Joe Osborn. The thin necks are great but you're right, they do need frequent adjustment, especially for humidity changes (like right now!)


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice looking bass ehmax. 

I've always, wanted a piano for my house. Even though I've done well with other instruments, made a living off of drums for years, watching a great piano player has always completely amazed me. Been trying to convince the wife a nice upright, regardless of how great it is, it what we should get.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Going to get photos of my brother's custom made guitar he calls his African Strat. Very unique guitar that is so him.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Between the lot of us, a couple acoustic guitars, a 1/8 violin, a t-bone, a French horn and a flute.

In a few years it will all come together. That will make me smile.

Oh, and a harmonica nobody knows how to play...


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

I am a gear head, since 1973 I've been buying, collecting, trading...

I have a four items that are "keepers", I will not sell or trade:

1975 Fender Precision, I bought it with my summer job money, got it at Steve's in Montreal in summer '75. $350.00 back then, I never modified it, still original except for tone pot replacement in the 80's. Big sound.

1979 Schecter (California) exotic wood Strat, body and neck made of shedua, weighs a ton, bought brand new at Steve's again. ($1000!) Summer job was good that year!

1984 Hiwatt Custom 50 head, (DR-504), Biacrown era, very loud monster tone!

1973 or 74 Marshall 4x12 bottom, bought it from my friend in 1984 who had a matching Marshall 50 watt head. He kept the head, he keeps asking me about the cab every time he comes to St. John's, regrets selling it to me for $200!!!
Tolex is torn in places, stained grillecloth, loaded with Celestion greenbacks originally, I dated it from the Celestion cone serial numbers. I had 2 speakers replaced in the 80's, now has 2 Greenbacks and 80's British made Celestion Gh25 and Gh 30, very cool and extremely great sounding cab. I wish I had kept the blown greenback's!

I have a bunch of other guitars, amps and basses:
I also love my Geddy Lee Jazz, it's a great live bass. Also an Aerodyne Precision. crafted in Japan, very cool. 
An Aerodyne Telecaster, made in Japan, has a P90 in the neck position, rare, very bluesy.
I have a love for Larivee's too, they speak to me more than Taylor's or Gibsons. I have a 2006 D-03 in sapele which is very warm sounding. I want a Martin D28, but that will take a couple of years to gather enough cash...
An American Strat, a Highway 1 Strat with HSS pickup config, a working man's rig!
A mexican Tele that I tune in open G ( Keith Richards tuning), a 90's Charvel Jackson CXM made in Japan, Gretsch 5120 (2008),
Fender acoustic electric beater, and my most recent acquisition, a Squier Jazzmaster, a really well made $300 guitar, nice neck and pickups are extremely toneful.

I love tube amps:
Ibanez Valbee 5 watts, unique tone to this little amp.
Blackheart Little Giant stack, 5 massive watts of tone.
Peavey Valveking 50 watt combo, really great clean sound, rivals Fender clean, swapped out the original speaker with a Sheffield that I had lying around since the 90's, it really improved the sound.
Fender Hot Rod DeVille, 4 x10 inch speakers. The Gretsch sounds really good through this combo.
I bought a Fender Mustang III combo a few weeks ago, it has the best models I've ever heard, Fender did their homework with the Mustangs, they are heads above Peavey Vypyrs, Line 6 and Vox modeling amps.
Fender Rumble 100 bass amp, 2x 10's really clean, true tone. Sounds really good with acoustic electric guitars.
Ashdown Mag300 head with Ashdown cabs: ABM 2X10 and an ABM 15, really great 
sound, flexible and portable.

I'll try to post some pictures later on, but the hunt goes on!
My next guitar will be a 12 string electric, not a Ric, probably a Dillion or Italia...


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

I was seriously considering a Dillion 12 string a little while back, but the one that I played had some issues (that were not fixable with a setup). They are not all like that, I've played others before that were nice, but this particular one was a wreck and he had no others in stock and was waiting on an order. Then I found the Butterscotch Tele I posted a pic of and there went the budget  One day soon maybe though ... you just never know with these things.


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

as requested, some gear pics. To spare the ehMac server, i have put them on MobileMe

MobileMe Gallery

Just the 'lectric models for now.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

Love the Bigsby's


----------

